# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ขายไฟซีน่อนราคาถูก หลอดxenon บัลลาสต์ไฟxenon ราคาถูก

## xenon001

โทร. 085-0015551 เอ ทุกวัน เวลา 08.00-22.00 น. เราขาย  ไฟxenonราคาถูก ไฟ Xenon Kit ของเราเป็น ระบบ AC Digital 35 w บัลลาสต์แบบบาง กันน้ำ สเปคมาตรฐานของ Xenon ในปัจุบัน เราส่งสินค้าเร็ว ส่งได้ทุกวัน เคลมสินค้าเร็ว ไม่เรื่องมาก สินค้ามีปัญหาเปลี่ยนของใหม่ให้ทันที เราเน้นการให้บริการลูกค้าเป็นเรื่องสำคัญ ได้รับสินค้าแล้วไม่ชอบหรือเหตุผลใดๆ สามารถคืนสินค้า เราคืนเงินให้เต็มจำนวน
เราขายทั้งปลีกและส่ง ท่านที่ต้องการนำไปจำหน่ายต่อ โทร.สอบถามราคาส่งได้ครับ รับประกันการบริการ
ชุดไฟซีน่อน H4Slide ราคาถูก ราคาชุดล่ะ 1400 บาท ประกัน 12 เดือน
ไฟซีน่อน D2R ราคาชุดล่ะ 1400 บาทประกัน 12 เดือน
ไฟ xeono มอเตอร์ไซค์ H6Slide ราคาชุดล่ะ 850 บาท ไฟซีน่อนมอเตอร์ไซค์ รับประกันงานดีที่สุด สวยที่สุดในท้องตลาด กินไฟน้อย วัสดุดี ต่อใช้งานง่าย ไฟxenonมอเตอร์ไซค์ส่ง EMS ฟรี รับประกัน 6 เดือน
ชุดไฟซีน่อนราคาถูก H1 H3 H7 H8 H11 HB4 HB3 9005 9006 ราคาชุดล่ะ 1200 บาท ประกัน 12 เดือน
ชุดไฟซีน่อน แบบ Fast start สเปคดีที่สุดในปัจจุบัน เทคโนโลยี่มาตรฐานเยอรมัน พร้อมใช้งานภายใน 1 วินาที สว่างเต็มที่ภายใน 3 วินาที เหมาะมากกับไฟสูง และ H4Slide ช่วยแก้ปัญหาของการกระพริบไฟสูงเวลากลางวัน ที่เคยเป็นจุดอ่อนของไฟซีน่อนทั่วๆไป (ทางโรงงานแจ้งว่าสเปคเทียบเท่า xenon kit Philips ครับ)
ชุดไฟซีน่อน H4Slide แบบ Fast start ราคาถูก ราคาชุดล่ะ 1700 บาทประกัน 18 เดือน
ชุดไฟ xenon Kit D2R แบบ Fast start ราคาชุดล่ะ 1700 บาทประกัน 18 เดือน
ชุดไฟซีน่อน แบบ Fast start ราคาถูก H1 H3 H7 H8 H11 HB4 HB3 9005 9006 ราคาชุดล่ะ 1500 บาทประกัน 18 เดือน
หลอดไฟ Xenon H4Slide ราคาคู่ล่ะ 700 บาท 
หลอดซีน่อน D2R ราคาคู่ล่ะ 700 บาท
หลอด Xenon H1 H3 H7 H8 H11 HB4 HB3 9005 9006 H4 ราคาคู่ล่ะ 500 บาท
หลอดไฟ xenon รับประกัน 1 ปี ครับ
บัลลาตส์ แบบบาง ระบบ AC Digital 35 w กันน้ำ ราคาคู่ล่ะ 900 บาท รับประกัน 1 ปี
บัลลาสต์ Fast start แบบบาง ระบบ AC Digital 35 w กันน้ำ ราคาคู่ล่ะ 1200 บาท รับประกัน 18 เดือน
โทร. 085-0015551 เอ ทุกวัน เวลา 08.00-22.00 น. คุณภาพเกรดเอ เสียเปลี่ยนให้ใหม่ไม่ต้องซ่อมครับ เราส่งสินค้าเร็ว ส่งได้ทุกวัน เคลมสินค้าง่าย เคลมสินค้าเร็ว คุยง่ายไม่เรื่องมากครับ เราเน้นความพอใจของลูกค้าครับ

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก 
สนใจโทร.สอบถามได้ครับ ขออภัยไม่ได้ตอบในกระทู้หรือทาง PM น่ะครับ

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก โทร.085-0015551 เอ

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก โทร.085-0015551

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก โทร.085-0015551

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูกโทร.085-0015551 เอ

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูกโทร.085-0015551 เอ ครับ

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูกโทร.085-0015551

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก โทร.085-0015551 เอ ครับ

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก โทร.085-0015551 เอ

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูกโทร.085-0015551 เอ ครับ

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูกโทร.085-0015551 เอ ครับ

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูกโทร.085-0015551  เอ.. ครับ

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูกโทร.085-0015551

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------

